# Seltsames TS3 Problem



## Dabears (1. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich hab seit heute das Problem dass ich mit keinem PC auf TS Server joinen kann. Bin alle in meiner Fav-Liste durchgegangen und es kommt immer:

Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen.

Hab TS3 neuinstalliert (Evtl. fehlgeschlagenes Update?) und die Server neu abgetippt aber es geht nicht :/ 
Mit Administrator ebenso wenig...

Hab morgen Raid und glaub nicht, dass des so gut läuft so ohne TS3. Wäre top wenn mir einer Instruktionen geben könnte wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann.

Google spuckt mir keine Infos aus und Gildenkollegen wissen auch nicht weiter.

Falls wichtig: Hab Win7 und bin via Lankabel mit Rooter verbunden. Firewall hab ich nichts geändert...


----------



## xerkxes (1. Februar 2011)

Kannst du zu gar keinem TS-Server verbinden oder nur zu dem einen nicht auf den du willst?

Sorry, bist die Fav-Liste ja durchgegangen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Schalte mal die Firewall aus und probiere es nochmal. Wenn du TS3 geupdatet hast, kann es sein, dass es trotzdem durch die Firewall blockiert wird.

Hast du sonst ein Antivierenprogramm (Kaspersky, NOD, G-DATA, o.ä.) auf deinem System?

PS: Welche Version von TS3 hast du? Ich habe aktuell 3.0.0-beta36 [Build: 12815]. Muss die aktuellste sein, da mir kein Update angeboten wird.


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2011)

Ping mal über cmd die TS-Server an ob du sie erreichen kannst. So kannst du sehen ob Ports offen sind bzw. ob es am TS selbst liegt.


----------



## Dabears (1. Februar 2011)

Hab Gildenserver mal angepingt, es werden Pakete hin und zurückgesendet mit meiner normalen Latenz

Benutze lediglich Microsoft Security Essentials.

Laufen habe ich atm ebenfalls 3.0.0-beta36 [Build: 12815], es kommen keine Updates hier bei mir an, gab auch keins die letzten Wochen.

Ich glaub werde gleich mal Router 5min vom Netz nehmen und danach nochmal gucken...das ist echt krass -.-


----------



## Ravolos (1. Februar 2011)

Dabears schrieb:


> Benutze lediglich Microsoft Security Essentials.



Version 2 davon hängt sich auch an die Windows Firewall usw.
Kann also durchaus ein Grund sein!


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Februar 2011)

Router neu starten, deine IP ist gesperrt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2011)

Bei allen TS3-Servern, die er in der Liste hat? Unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich.


----------



## Dabears (1. Februar 2011)

yop hab mal Router 5min vom Strom abgekappt jetzt geht wieder alles 

An Essentials hats nicht gelegen...trotzdem komisch


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei allen TS3-Servern, die er in der Liste hat? Unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich.



Ist einem Kumpel von mir auch passiert. Bans scheinen jetzt auch Server-übergreifend zu funktionieren. ^^


----------



## ShiftyPowers (17. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so eine Bannfunktion gibt. Das war sicherlich ein Routercrash...


----------



## Dragenmaster (13. April 2013)

moin 

ich habe so ein seltsames TS3 Problem und zwar wenn ich auf unsere Gilden TS gehen möchte sag er mir "Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen" das komisch ist aber mein Bruder kann aber auf dem TS Rauf ich aber nicht 

zu Info mein Bruder wohnt bei mir, 

was auch seltsam ist wenn ich zu erst Rauf gehe und dann kommt er nicht Rauf wo ran kann es liegen bei allen anderen ts Daten kommen wir überall rein nur bei unseren Gilden TS nicht da kann nur einer Rauf 

PS: ich hoffe es stört nicht das ich ein älteren Beitrag wieder eröffne


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2013)

OT entfernt und in den Technik-Bereich verschoben


----------



## Dragenmaster (13. April 2013)

hat einer Idee wie man das Problem lösen kann ?


----------



## Ando2 (13. April 2013)

Hört sich so an das es das gleiche idprob. ist oder selber Name.



Wenn welche mit selber id rauf wollen, kommt meisst nur der der zuerst joint drauf. Bei manchen Servern ist das so eingestellt, damit nicht zuviele gleiche ids die Slots belegen.


----------



## Dragenmaster (14. April 2013)

Ando2 schrieb:


> Hört sich so an das es das gleiche idprob. ist oder selber Name.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn welche mit selber id rauf wollen, kommt meisst nur der der zuerst joint drauf. Bei manchen Servern ist das so eingestellt, damit nicht zuviele gleiche ids die Slots belegen.



hi ich danke dir für deine Antwort ich glaube das Problem ist weg ka was unserer Gilden Kollege gemacht hat auf ein mal konnte mein Bruder oder ich normal ins ts ein logen 

zwar haben wir nix mit der id gemacht wenn das Problem morgen doch noch auftaucht melde ich mich dann wieder


----------



## Dragenmaster (14. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> OT entfernt und in den Technik-Bereich verschoben



was heißt OT entfernt wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. April 2013)

Das war der Offtopic bezüglich deiner Formulierung, die einer hier von sich geben musste.


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. April 2013)

Es kann auch einfach sein, dass der Hoster die Sicherheitseinstellungen derart verändert hat, 
sodass von einer IP-Adresse aus nur noch eine Verbindung zugelassen wird.
Einige tun das, um dem Flooding/Botting entgegenzuwirken. 

Probiert es doch bitte gemeinsam mal auf einem anderen TS3-Server aus. Wenn ihr dort
das gleiche Problem habt, könnte es am Router liegen.

In einigen Fällen hilft: Windowstaste+R / "cmd" eingeben / "ipconfig /flushdns" eingeben.


----------



## Dragenmaster (18. April 2013)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Es kann auch einfach sein, dass der Hoster die Sicherheitseinstellungen derart verändert hat,
> sodass von einer IP-Adresse aus nur noch eine Verbindung zugelassen wird.
> Einige tun das, um dem Flooding/Botting entgegenzuwirken.
> 
> ...



danke dir auch für die Hilfe das Problem ist weg der denn ts gehört hat irgend was gemacht so das wir beide rauf kommen:

und mit andere TS3 haben wir keine Problem da können wir beide rauf egal auf welchen TS wir gingen 

so wünsche euch allen ein schönen Tag bei denn schönen Wetter


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Zocken, Kumpel! 
Dr. Mouse liegt immer richtig.


----------

